# Heat Transfer Companies in Va, MD, DC?



## ambi225 (Apr 10, 2012)

I've been trying to find some companies that do custom heat transfers in the VA, DC, and MD areas and have come up with nothing...does anyone know of any?

Thanks!


----------



## allhamps (Mar 15, 2007)

None that I have found yet. If you are looking for plastisol, try contacting a screen printer and see if they will do the print as transfers for you.


----------



## mustangFWL (Feb 27, 2012)

F and m expressions is based in Maryland. They are a decent company, I'd say great but we keep getting a few transfers with mistakes on them. 

But if you are looking for a screen printer who can do transfers, I am starting to print my own transfers


----------



## Michael L (Mar 16, 2010)

There's a list of the transfer companies on the forum, although I cannot locate the link at the moment. None of the major transfer suppliers are located in VA, DC or MD.


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

Why is location important.....Many will be just 1 day ship....And even if you have to ship a long distance, it is not that much...Last order of 150 from NJ (F&M Expressions) to WA was under 11.00...

https://spreadsheets.google.com/pub?key=pkQjJPlThfo_-PmJjgISnDA


----------



## barcelona10 (Apr 15, 2011)

where in va mustang and what are your rates?


----------



## royster13 (Aug 14, 2007)

barcelona10 said:


> where in va mustang and what are your rates?


Your link is not working...


----------

